# Tillandsia with Ornament



## Clark (Dec 18, 2012)

All kidding aside, captured this image along The Anhinga Trail.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2012)

Good shot, Clark. Was it making a nest in the Tillandsia?


----------



## Hera (Dec 18, 2012)

Sweet photo! Thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2012)

nice catch


----------



## Clark (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks

No Dot. But not far away, nest building was happening.
This species needs to dry itself after swimming/feeding.
Can't remember, but maybe water is able to reach it's skin.
At that time, at that location, anhinga were just starting nest building.

A few months later, more north, we watched chicks feed from the adult.
Thank the maker, we are not that species...


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovely photo, Clark. I'd love to have beautiful wings like that. Can you
imagine flying and diving????


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :clap: Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful picture!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow!!!

Great shot!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 19, 2012)

Put that on your Christmas tree!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 20, 2012)

:drool: :clap: :drool: :clap: :drool: :clap: :drool:


----------



## Clark (Dec 20, 2012)

Much appreciated


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2012)

Clark said:


> Thanks
> 
> This species needs to dry itself after swimming/feeding.
> Can't remember, but maybe water is able to reach it's skin....



I thought all the cormorant types were pretty oily.

But they definitely like to sun and dry off.

That's a perfect picture Clark:clap:


----------



## Clark (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks.
Perhaps the skin is protected.
Check out this link and scroll down to behavior.
It seems to be about the weight of the water.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anhinga


----------

